# Great Site For Info, Esp. on Tests & Procedures



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Hi All, I realize I refer people to this site all the time and thought it deserved it's own thread.







Amazing amount of simple to understand info on a range of GI stuff; diseases & related diets, tests, procedures, etc.As far as the diagnostics go on this site, what they explain is good general info but understand that your Doc may do things a bit differently here & there. But as a tool for general information and answers to FAQ's, it is one of the best I have found.Hope it helps you all too. http://www.gicare.com BQ


----------

